# Barschrute?



## Matthias_aus_GE (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Forumuser,
ich war bis jetzt noch nie auf Barsch aber wollte es jetzt mal versuchen am Kanal hier im Ruhrgebiet. 

Was für eine Rute brauche ich da 2,10 m, 10-30g Wurfgewicht okay? 3000 Rolle oder viel zu groß? 20 Monoschnur?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Würde die Rute länger wählen, wenn du nicht auch vertikal damit angeln willst. 30g Wurfgewicht reicht locker...da kann man je nach Köder auch unter 10g Wurfgewicht gehen. Rollengröße 500 - max. 2500 würde ich sagen....kommt halt auch auf die Rute an.


----------



## Der Pate (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Hey Matze.
Knn dir die WFT Penzill empfehlen. Die deckt nicht nur den Bereich Barsch ab und ist zudem noch recht günstig.
2,10m ist ok. Wg ist mit 30g evtl etwas zu hoch angesetzt für MEINEN Geschmack. 
Bei der Rolle kommts drauf an, was für eine 3000er du hast. Bei Shimano ist die 3er gleich der 2,5er vom Body. Lediglich die Schnurfassung ist da etwas geringer. Nimm ne 3000er Rarenium und du hast auf Jahre was von der Rolle. Zumal du auch einfach die Spulenköpfe wechseln kannst. Also auf die 3er ne 2,5er Spule mit mehr Schnurfassung.
Was die Schnur angeht, nimm beim Spinnfischen grundsätzlich ne geflochtene. Die Bissübertragung ist einfach erheblich besser. Ne Schnur mit 4-5 kg sind da absolut ausreichend. Zu nennen währe hier z.B. Shimano PowerPro in 0,08mm oder Die Stroft Typ 2.

Hoffe Ich konnte dir da etwas weiter helfen.

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Damyl (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Was für eine Angelart willst du praktizieren ?
Spinnfischen, Ansitzen, Drop-Shot etc.... ?


----------



## Wallersen (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Hallo,
mit deinem angepeilten Gerät liegst du schon ganz gut.
Bei Shimano ist ne 3000er Rolle durchaus ok zum Barsch angeln, bei Daiwa wäre sie mir aber deutlich zu groß.
Die Rutenlänge passt auch gut und 30g WG sind auch völlig ausreichend.
Von Ultra leichten Ruten und winzigen Rollen der 1000er Größe oder unter 20g wg würde ich dir abraten, das is was fürs Spaßangeln aber wenn man versiert an die sache ran gehen will und auch mal nen Hecht beißt is das einfach nichts.

Selber fische ich eine Daiwa Shad Caster in 2m und 5-25g als Rute, diese scheint mir sehr ideal zu sein für die Angelei auf Barsch, Forelle Döbel usw..
Als Rolle hab ich ne 2500er Shimano Sustain drauf welche von der Größe her auch perfekt passt. Ein etwas günstigeres Modell reicht natürlich auch aus.

Bei der Schnur würde ich zum Spinfischen auf jeden Fall auf geflecht setzen. Zwar habe ich auch auf einer Spule 20er mono drauf aber dies scheint mir doch suboptimal zu sein.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Rollen vernunftbegabter und anglerfreundlicher Hersteller werden ja mit zwei Spulen ausgeliefert. Da machst du dir einmal Geflecht und einmal eine 20er Mono drauf. So viele vermeintliche Nachteile die Mono gegenüber dem Geflecht auch haben mag, manchmal ist sie halt doch besser geeignet und dann sollte man darauf zurückgreifen können und der Fünfer mehr macht das Kraut nicht wirklich fett!


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Also erstmal DANKE Leute,

bin total überwältigt von der Hilfe die man hier in diesem Forum bekommt. Super dankeschön!

Ich habe mal Fotos von den Sachen gemacht, wo ich denke die könnten in Frage kommen.

Es wäre ja super wenn ich mir nur noch Köder kaufen müsste und vielleicht ne neue Schnur aufziehen lassen muss. - Ein Student ist über jeden Cent dankbar den er sparen kann. 

Also ne Rute habe ich von der DAM 3,10m 5-20g - OKAY?

Rolle - Sienna 1000er Shimano - drauf ich 20er Mono und habe leider da keine zweite Spule bei gehabt. Kann man die eventuell nachkaufen? 

oder geht vielleicht auch die,

Rolle - SPRO 4000 (450) Necton TLC - da ist im moment noch keine Schnur drauf.


PS: Also ich brauche jetzt keine PROFI-Ausrüstung für den Anfang. Aber wenn man gar keine Erfolge damit erzielen kann am Anfang ist das auch öde - ich glaube ihr wisst was ich euch damit sagen will.


Gruß Matthias / Matze


----------



## ein Angler (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Hi
Da ich gerade sehr viel Barsch am Kanal nachstelle habe ich als Rute die Illex Ashura in 2,14m länge und das Wg liegt bis 14g. Wobei Illex mit dem Wg untertreibt. Sie hat Rückrat für größere wie Hecht und Ko. Ich finde sie als sehr gut dafür. 
Als Rolle habe ich die Bradia 1503 sie ist mir eigentlich zu klein dafür und würde zu einer 3000 Ci4 Stradic empfehlen.
Warum weil Du auch mal weit weg angeln musst wenn der Schwarm da steht. Da ist die hohe Übersetzung sehr gut zum schnellen einholen sobald Du vorbei bist um dann neu auszuwerfen. Ich spreche vom angeln mit Bleiköpfen 5-10g und Dropshot mit bis zu 15g Birnen. Meine Montage dazu ist im Monofilen Vorfach ein Einhänger einzubringen wo auch kleine Haken mit Öse auf den Snap passen um gleich verschiedene Köder wechseln zu können sowie unten einen Einhänger zum Wechseln von Köpfen auf Birnen für Dropshot angeln. 
Andreas


----------



## Wallersen (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Die Empfehlung bezog sich nur auf die Richtung in welche er sich von WG und Rollengröße fürs Barschangeln orientieren sollte. Dass preiswerteres Gerät in vergleichbarer Größe/Gewichtsklasse auch ausreicht hatte ich ja dazu geschrieben.

@ TE:
Die Rute kannst du für den Anfang auf jeden Fall verwenden, auch wenn sie mir persönlich viel zu lang wäre kann man damit durchaus Barsche fangen.
Bei den Rollen wäre mir die 1000er zu klein (Handhabung) und die 50er Spro deutlich zu groß (Gewicht).

Dennoch kannst du diese für den Anfang benutzen, tendenziell würde ich eher die 1000er nehmen, das musst du aber dann selber entscheiden welche dir besser liegt.

Wenn du gefallen an der Sache findest wirst du dir schon bald ein eigenes Bild davon machen können welche Rutenlänge und Rollengröße für dich passt.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Der ist ein Einsteiger und du kommst ihm mit Gerödel für über 500,- €!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Man erschlägt Ihn mit Ratschlägen und teueren Gerätschaften. Er als Anfänger soll das verwenden, welches er am Anfang vorgeschlagen hat. Ich hatte damit Erfolg und wenn es Ihm genau so ergeht, weiß er ob er richtig liegt.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Das Angelzeug, das halt da war, dazu ein Korkproppen, ein Haken, etwas Bleischrot und ein Wurm... später mal auch ein Köderfischlein. Vom sauer ersparten Taschengeld einen 2 er Mepps gekauft und tollkühn das Spinnfischen probiert. So war das vor über 40 Jahren. Es klappte mit den Barschen und keiner kann mir einreden, dass das heute nicht mehr so hinhaut. 

Er soll mal das nehmen, was er schon hat, sich kaufen, was der Geldbeutel leicht hergibt und seine eigenen Schritte machen. Was muss man vor Einsteigern immer herumprahlen, was man doch für supertolle Sachen hat? The man makes the angler, not the tackle!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Genau Andal,
 besser kann man es nicht auf den Nenner bringen.
Bin genau deiner Meinung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mir ist es vor vierzig Jahren auch net anders ergangen. Waren damals halt noch arme Hunde.
 Petri Heil. :m


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Mit fünf Mark in der dreckigen Kinderhand waren eben bestimmte Dinge weiter weg als der Mond.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Danke für die Hilfe bis jetzt! 


Leider ist auf der 1000 Rolle/Spule meine 20er Mono für Forelle drauf. 

Gibt es da Austausch-Spulen? 

Was ist denn der Unterschied wenn ich die größere nehme?


----------



## feko (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Nimm die 20er Mono.
Ersatzspulen kosten meist richtig Geld.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

was ist denn der große Unterschied zwischen geflochten und mono?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Geflochtene Schnur ist dehnungsärmer bzw. hat so gut wie gar keine Dehnung. Feko nimm die 20er Mono ist vieleicht beim Guffieren von NAchteil aber grade beim Angeln mit Spinner oder einfachen Crankbaits hängen sich die meisten Barsche von selbst, als Anfänger verhindert die Dehnung der Mono zudem all zu viele Aussteiger.


----------



## feko (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Jupp.wenn sich der Threadersteller irgendwann mal klar ist,
was seine bevorzugte Angeltechnik wird,
kann man auch gezieltere Tipps geben.
Wir wissen ja nicht ob er einen Wurm an de rPose anbieten möchte,oder 
gufieren will.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Habe die 3,10 Rute genommen, die 1000 Spule und dort 100m geflochtene drauf. Paar Spinner und Gummifische geholt und am Wochenende geht es zum Kanal.


Danke nochmal für die vielen Antworten! #6


----------



## One6Zero3 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Habe die 3,10 Rute genommen, die 1000 Spule und dort 100m geflochtene drauf. Paar Spinner und Gummifische geholt und am Wochenende geht es zum Kanal.
> 
> 
> Danke nochmal für die vielen Antworten! #6



Viel Spass und Glück damit, das war sicher nicht deine schlechteste Entscheidung 





Andal schrieb:


> der Fünfer mehr macht das Kraut nicht wirklich fett!





Andal schrieb:


> Mit fünf Mark in der dreckigen Kinderhand waren eben bestimmte Dinge weiter weg als der Mond.



Sorry, aber manchmal widersprichst du dir vehement.
Oder ist der Fünfer für dich heute weniger wert ?





MfG Ben


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

Wo siehst du da den Widerspruch?

1970 waren 5,- DM für einen 8jährigen noch ein echtes Vermögen, für das es auch noch richtig was zu kaufen gab. Und was kriegst du heute noch großartiges für 5,- €? Zwischen den beiden Fünfern liegen ja bloß 43 Jahre und "etwas Inflation"!

Nur als Anhaltspunkt: 1970 kostete der Liter Benzin satte 55 Pfennige. Heute bekommst du für 5,-€ mti Ach und Krach 3 Liter, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*

hi matthias aus g

mich würde die genaue bezeichnung deiner dam rute interesieren.

ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach ner neuen barschflitsche und das was du gepostet hast liest sich für mich recht interessant.


gruss


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Barschrute?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi matthias aus g
> 
> mich würde die genaue bezeichnung deiner dam rute interesieren.
> 
> ...



Sorry hatte gar nicht mehr hier reingeguckt.

Also auf der Rute steht... D-A-M Power Trout System Forellenrute 3,10m 5-20g Art.-No. 2697 310


----------

